
Thanks for applying to Y Combinator. We found your application promising - tamtam
Hi, got this email from YC and wanted to know if it means that my application has a great chance to be chosen at the summer. Should I celebrate ?
Hi there,<p>Thanks for applying to Y Combinator. We found your application promising, but the batch is well underway and we&#x27;re about to start accepting applications for the Summer 2019 program.<p>We&#x27;re rolling your application over to the Summer session. It runs from June to August of this year. If you&#x27;d like to withdraw your application, please let me know.<p>Thanks,
======
davismwfl
I wouldn't read anything into it, except you weren't told no, yet. So be happy
about this, but there is still a decent distance from this email to an
interview or congrats you're accepted.

